# Small dashboard switch and LED



## 121392 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi all,
Just discovered this forum while googling for a query relating to my late father's 04 A/S Luxor. As said I've googled and searched the manual but no luck...
On the right hand side of the dash is a small LED which I have found to be related to the alarm, no problem. However, just under the mirror control on the dash is a small switch, similar to the rooflight light switch with a small red LED. This only seems to work with the ignition on (i.e. not live with key out). I cannot fathom what this is for. Does anybody have any idea what this switch/LED may be for.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
Just guessing, retract the electric step? rear view camera? central locking overide? if it's something fitted by a previous owner try phoning and asking them, or phone autosleepers, they are very helpful,
Regards,
Chris


----------



## aardar (Jan 9, 2007)

This could be a switch to isolate the radio/cd player. A lot have a permanent live feed that could flatten the battery. The switch isolates the radio from the battery, maybe. I had this on my last motorhome.


----------



## 121392 (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks for the reply's. I've tried the rear camera and rear step, not that.
My father had the MV since new so I might try to contact AS.
Not the radio either as it only seems live with the key turned at least to the first position.


----------



## Ecosse (Feb 6, 2006)

HI Moose...is there a towbar on the van ? If there is it could be a warning light to let you know that the light for a trailer or trailer board is operational. I have a light on my van for this and it took ages to work out what is was for.

Mike


----------



## 102731 (Jan 30, 2007)

Ejector seat! :lol:


----------



## 121392 (Mar 15, 2009)

bear1 said:


> Ejector seat! :lol:


Haha, haven't tried that. Care to pop round to help me test it 

Not tow bar either. I've emailled A/S so hopefully they may be able to shed some er, light on it. Unless it is something to do with any extras - alarm?


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Could it be to isolate a fitted gas alarm when not in use, these can flatten batteries quickly if left live. Could the alarm have a loop extention for bikes, etc, which the switch controls?


----------

